# [Info] 3DMark 01, 03, 05, 06 & Vantage



## der8auer (17. Mai 2008)

*Inhalt:*

1. Was sind die 3DMarks?
2. Die einzelnen 3DMarks2.1 3DMark 01 SE
2.2 3Dmark 03
2.3 3Dmark 05
2.4 3Dmark 06
2.5 3Dmark Vantage​3. Tweaks

*1. Was sind die 3DMarks?*

3DMarks sind Benchmarkprogramme um in erster Linie die Performance der Grafikkarte zu testen, wobei auch die anderen Komponenten wie die CPU und der Arbeitsspeicher einen großen Einfluss auf das Ergebniss haben können. Die Benchmarks sind mit der Ausnahme von 3DMark Vantage kostenlos und können beliebig oft ausgeführt werden. 3DMark Vantage läuft als einziger 3DMark nur unter Vista und kann nur 1 mal gratis ausgeführt werden. Danach ist ein Upgrade auf die "Basic" Variante erforderlich, welche ca. 7$ kostet.

*2. Die einzelnen 3DMarks:*

3DMark 01 SE
3DMark 03
3DMark 05
3DMark 06
3DMark Vantage

*2.1 3DMark 01 SE:*

Download

Der älteste und dennoch angewandte 3DMark auf den ich eingehen werde, ist der 3DMark01 (Es gibt noch ältere wie den 3DMark99 Max, auf die ich aber nicht weiter eingehen werde, da diese so gut wie nicht mehr verwendet werden). Dieser Benchmark ist vorallem für PC Systeme mit älterer Hardware interessant welche z.B. noch nicht über das Shadermodell 3 verfügen was aber für die neueren 3DMarks nötig ist. 3DMark01 wird seit 2007 nicht mehr offiziell von Futuremark unterstütz, was uns aber nicht davon abhalten sollte den Benchmark weiterhin zu verwenden, da man dafür auch weiterhin beim Hwbot Punkte bekommen kann.

Benötigte Settings für den Hwbot:

1024x768 Auflösung
32bit color
Compressed textures
D3D Pure Hardware T&L
Antialiasing: None

"Theoretical Tests", "DX8 Feature Tests" und "Pro Version Tests" könnt ihr deaktivieren bzw. auf 0 setzen. 

Zum Starten müsst ihr nun nur noch auf "Run Benchmark" klicken und euer Ergebnis abwarten.

Ein Screenshot für den Hwbot sollte am besten so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bencher mit Vista64 sind hier im Nachteil, da dort das Programm nicht ganz rund läuft, was sich deutlich im Ergebnis erkennen lässt.

*2.2 3DMark 03:*

Download

Der 3Dmark 03 ist im Vergleich zum 01er eine neuere Variante. Um euer System allen Tests erfolgreich zu unterziehen benötigt ihr eine Grafikkarte, welche mindestens DirectX8 unterstützt. Der 3Dmark03 ist im gegensatz zum z.B. 3DMark06 sehr Grafikkarten lastig und reagiert deswegen auch entsprechend "zickig" auf eine instabile Übertaktung.

Benötigte Settings für den Hwbot:

Resolution: 1024x768
Anti-Aliasing: None
Texture Filtering: Optimal
Max Anisotropy: 4
Vertex Shaders: Optimal
Repeat Tests: Off
Fixed Framerate: Off

"CPU Tests", "Feature Tests" und "Sound Tests" könnt ihr auf 0 stellen.

Nun nur noch auf "Run 3DMark" klicken und euer Ergebnis abwarten.

Ein Screenshot für den Hwbot sollte am besten so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.3 3DMark 05:*

Download

3DMark05 ist der Nachfolger des 03er zeichnet sich durch viele neue Tests aus und benötigt mindestens ein System mit DirectX9. 

Benötigte Settings für den Hwbot:

Resolution: 1024x768
Anti-Aliasing: None
Filtering: Optimal
HLSL VS Target: 3_0
HLSL PS Target: 3_0
Fixed Framerate: Off

"CPU Tests", "Feature Tests" und "Batch Size Tests" sind auch hier nicht nötig und können auf 0 gesetzt werden.

Um den Benchmark zu starten muss jetzt nur noch auf "Run 3DMark" geklickt werden.

Ein Screenshot für den Hwbot sollte am besten so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.4 3DMark 06:*

Download

Wer den 3DMark05 kennt wird sicher merken, dass ein paar Tests im 3Dmark06 eine optisch anspruchsvollere Version der 05er Tests sind. Zusätzlich gibt es natürlich noch ein paar neuere Tests wie z.B. der letzte namens "Deep Freeze". 
3DMark06 ist der derzeit gängigste Benchmark und konnte auch von 3DMark Vantage noch nicht abgelöst werden.
Neben der Grafikkarte spielt beim 3DMark06 auch der Prozessor eine sehr große Rolle. Eine Quad Core CPU von Intel ist die derzeit beste Lösung um möglichst viele Punkte zu erreichen. Allgemein kann man auch sagen, dass User mit einer AMD CPU im Nachteil sind.

Benötigte Settings für den Hwbot:

Resolution: 1280x1024
Anti-Aliasing: None
Filtering: Optimal
HLSL VS Target: 3_0
HLSL PS Target: 3_0
Repeat Tests: Off

"Feature Tests" und "Batch Size Tests" sind auch hier nicht nötig und können auf 0 gesetzt werden.

Um den Benchmark zu starten muss jetzt nur noch auf "Run 3DMark" geklickt werden.

Ein Screenshot für den Hwbot sollte am besten so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.5 3DMark Vantage:*

Download

3DMark Vantage ist der neueste und gleichzeitig umstrittenste 3DMark aus dem Hause Futuremark. Bei den Vorgängern war bis jetzt die "Basic" Variante immer gratis und es konnte so oft gebencht werden wie nötig. Bei der aktuellen Gratisversion ist es allerdings so, dass der Benchmark nur 1 mal genutzt werden kann, danach ist ein Upgrade auf die "Basic" Version nötig, welche ca. 7$ kostet. Hinzu kommt, dass 3DMark Vantage nur auf Systemen mit Windows Vista läuft.
Deswegen ist 3DMark Vantage auch noch nicht richtig beim Hwbot gelistet (es gibt keine Punkte und keine Pokale)



*3. Tweaks:*







Allgemeine Tweaks:

Im Nvidia Control Panel den Treiber auf Performance setzen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unnötige Prozesse im Hintergrund beenden
Am besten ein frisch installiertes Windows ohne Zusatzprogramme verwenden
3DMark im Taskmanager auf "Echtzeit" setzen
DDR2 CAS 3 oder CAS 4 (StellaNor)
Sound und Nics Disable (StellaNor)
Diskperf -n (StellaNor)
Bilinear Mipmaps (StellaNor)
System restore aus (StellaNor)
Remote Assistance = Disable (StellaNor)
3DMark01 Tweaks:



Richtige Reihenfolge beachten: 
Nature - LobbyLow - CarHigh - DragothicLow - LobbyHigh - DragothicHigh - CarLow ( McZonk Post #4 )
Einzelne Test wählt ihr folgendermaßen: Nun ein Haken vor den entsprechenden Test -> OK -> Run. Nach dem einzelnen Gametest selbes Vorgehen, bis alle Tests durchlaufen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Unterbrechungen haben zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass meist eine viel höhere Taktrate für die CPU gewählt werden kann, da die Tests so extrem kurz ausfallen. (Im Vergleich zum 3DMark06 sind bei mir z.b. 100MHz mehr drin [McZonk])
Dragotic Low 2-3mal laufen lassen (besten score nehmen) (StellaNor)
Car Low solange neu starten, bis das Auto die tonne nicht mehr trifft (StellaNor)
PCI-Express 115-150 MHz (hauptsächlich PCI-E 1.0) (StellaNor)
Der Car Low Test kann zum Schluss beliebig oft Ausgeführt werden und ihr erhaltet jedes Mal ein anderes Ergebnis. [der8auer]

3DMark03 Tweaks:



Vor jedem "zählenden" Run einen RR durchführen ( Run -> Restart -> Run -> Restart -> Run....) (McZonk Post #4) 

Wer nicht im Besitz einer Vollversion ist kann die CPU Tests, nach den Game Tests, mit der Esc-Taste abbrechen. Das Ergebnis zählt trotzdem und es kann eventuell ein höherer Takt verwendet werden (Schnitzel Post #27)
3DMark05 Tweaks:



Die CPU Tests sind nicht nötig für einen geltenden 3DMark Score. Können also weggelassen werden (Schnitzel Post #27)
 
3DMark06 Tweaks:



3DMark Vantage Tweaks:



*3.1 LOD-Tweaks*

LOD-Tweaks funktionieren nur in Verbindung mit Nvidia Grafikkarten!

LOD ist das "Level of Detail" und bezeichnet verschiedene Detailstufen  bei der Darstellung virtueller Welten. D.h. um die Geschwindigkeit von  Programmen (Spiele, Benchmarks, usw.) zu erhöhen werden Objekte im nahen  Bereich stärker detailiert dargestellt als die entfernteren. Je nach  dem wie weit ein Objekt entfernt ist wird das geeignete LOD gewählt.  Wenn nur wenige oder in diesem Fall nur eine LOD Detailstufe zur  Verfügung steht entfällt diese Berechnung.

Benötigte Software: 

RivaTuner

​

 -

Und so gehts:


Riva Tuner starten
Reiter Power User wählen und bestätigen
Riva Tuner \ NVIDIA \ Global öffnen
Bei LODBiasRange den Haken setzen und Doppelklick auf Value, dort 15 eintragen (das ist der Range)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Riva Tuner neu starten
Customize (unten), dann Direct 3D Settings
Enable User Mipmaps



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den gewünschten Wert XXX einstellen

Der LOD Wert XXX ist von Karte zu Karte und bei den verschiedenen  Bechmarkprogrammen unterschiedlich deswegen benötige ich nun eure Hilfe   Postet eure Erfahrungswerte und ich nehme sie in eine Tabelle auf.​



Wenn ihr noch Tweaks kennt, lasst es mich wissen, ich nehme sie dann in das Thema auf 

Also dann  Happy Benching 

mfg


----------



## Aerron (17. Mai 2008)

Super Anleitung 


 gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2008)

Joa habs oben beim 06er ergänzt  Wenn jemand von euch noch etwas findet, was ich nachtragen kann dann postet es bitte 
Bilder kommen morgen rein, wenn ich wieder daheim bin 

mfg der8auer


----------



## McZonk (17. Mai 2008)

Wichtiger Punkt für den 3DMark01 - Die richtige Reihenfolge der Gametests:


> Nature - LobbyLow - CarHigh - DragothicLow - LobbyHigh - DragothicHigh - CarLow


dazu kommen folgende LOD Werte (hier für die G92):


> 4,9-3-3-3-3-3-3


Ansonsten verwende ich beim G92 immer den 3,9er LOD (*StellaNor zuzwinker*)

Für 3DMark06 soll in Verbindung mit einer G92 Karte auch der LOD4 gut sein. Ich hatte aber normale Streuung zwischen 3,9 und 4

Bisher super Arbeit 

Edit: Vor jedem "zählenden" 3DMark03 Run einen RR durchführen!


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2008)

Okay, habs oben ergänzt  Eine Tabelle mit den LOD Werten kommt auch noch.

mfg


----------



## Ecle (18. Mai 2008)

Der älteste ist 3DMark2001? Es gibt auch noch 2000 und 1999


----------



## mAlkAv (18. Mai 2008)

Der 3DMark01 ist der älteste der bei HwBot integriert wurde und unterstützt wird.


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Der älteste ist 3DMark2001? Es gibt auch noch 2000 und 1999


 
Ist mir bekannt, habe auch überlegt darauf einzugehen aber da diese eigentlich nicht mehr verwendet werden (Hwbot steht im Vordergrund) habe ich entschieden diese nicht in die Liste mit aufzunehmen. 

mfg

Edit: Wenn der Wunsch von eurer Seite aus besteht kann ich die älteren Versionen auch noch aufnehmen?!


----------



## Ecle (18. Mai 2008)

Nö brauchst nicht mitaufnehmen. Ich verwende die auch nicht mehr.
Ich meinte nur das der erste Satz bei 3DMark01 einfach falsch ist:


> Der älteste und dennoch angewandte 3DMark, ist der 3DMark01.


Auch wenn 99 und 00 nicht mehr bei HWbot angewandt werden, sie sind immernoch die ältesten...


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2008)

Jop, hast du recht  Habs korrigiert

Thx

der8auer


----------



## der8auer (19. Mai 2008)

So die Bilder sind nun auch drin  Vermisst jemand noch etwas in dem Guide?


----------



## Aerron (20. Mai 2008)

was bedeutet den einen RR durch führen zwischen den einzelnen bensches ?


gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2008)

einen Run --> Restart --> Run --> Restart usw...

Danke für den Hinweis, werde es verbessern.

mfg


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Juni 2008)

Der LOD-Tweak funktioniert sehrwohl mit ATI Karten.
Über die ATI-Tray tools Kann man Werte zwischen 10 und -10 einstellen
 und das wird auch in den Benches übernommen.


----------



## theLamer (31. August 2008)

@ der8auer 
gute Arbeit, einige Tweaks waren mir auch neu...


----------



## jetztaber (31. August 2008)

@ der8auer

Gute Idee und sehr schöne Umsetzung des Themas


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2008)

Danke 

Freut mich dass es euch gefällt.


----------



## mAlkAv (31. August 2008)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Der LOD-Tweak funktioniert sehrwohl mit ATI Karten.
> Über die ATI-Tray tools Kann man Werte zwischen 10 und -10 einstellen
> und das wird auch in den Benches übernommen.



Das stimmt, allerdings bringen die LOD-Tweaks bei ATI Karten meiner Erfahrung nach kaum etwas - gar nichts. Zum Teil sind die Ergebnisse sogar deutlich schlechter. Hängt aber natürlich immer von der jeweiligen Grafikkartengeneration ab.

mfg
mAlkAv


----------



## CrashStyle (31. August 2008)

@der8auer

Super info! Wert das mal probieren!


----------



## Schnitzel (1. September 2008)

Zitat mAlkAv


> Hängt aber natürlich immer von der jeweiligen Grafikkartengeneration ab.


Bei meiner 1950GT@pro warens so um die 200Pkt im Plus.


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2008)

Bei mir bringts je nach Benchmark auch nur einen geringen Zuwachs aber Punkte sind eben Punkte


----------



## gdfan (14. September 2008)

super geschrieben

greetz gdfan


----------



## olsystems (18. September 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bei mir bringts je nach Benchmark auch nur einen geringen Zuwachs aber Punkte sind eben Punkte




Genau haben bei mir gereicht um das zu schaffen was ich wollte. 

Danke schön...

LG
olsystems


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. September 2008)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: LOD-Tweaks sind dasselbe wie Mipmap-Tweaks und als solche bei Hwbot eigentlich verboten.


----------



## der8auer (27. September 2008)

Damit hast du recht. LOD-Tweaks sind so eine Gratwanderung. Eigentlich verboten aber der Großteil verwendet diese und nachweisbar sind sie auch nicht.
Muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob er diese verwenden will oder nicht 

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## jaeo1994 (4. März 2009)

was bringt das eigentlich wenn man die LOD-tweaks verändert?
auf was für nen Wert soll ich sie stellen?(GTX260)


----------



## Schnitzel (12. März 2009)

Das ist von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich.Da hilft nur ausprobieren.
LOD-Tweaks sind übrigens nicht generell verboten,nur das Einstellen eines extrem niedrigen Niveau.
Ist übrigens auch nicht das schnellste.
Erfahrungsgemäß liegt der beste Wert zwischen 0 und 5.

Mal als kleiner Tipfür alle und für die Liste:
Falls mann nicht im Besitz der Vollversionen von 03 und 05 ist kann man nach den Gametest abbrechen.
Damit spart mann sich die CPU-Tests und kann die evt ein wenig höher Takten.
Beim 01er kann mann's eh einstellen und beim 06 gibt es noch CPU Punkte,deswegen muss man den durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2009)

Jau stimmt  Habs ergänzt. 
Danke 

Mit eurer Hilfe könnten wir eine Liste mit den verschiedenen LOD-Werten der einzelnen GPUs erstellen  Müssten sich nur ein paar finden die ihre Karten testen.


----------



## Alriin (12. April 2009)

Was man vielleicht noch hinzufügen könnte, wären die benötigten Programme (Versionen) wie Internet Explorer bzw. Media Player (und Codes). Meines wissens werden verschiedene Versionen verlangt.

mfg Alriin

P.S.: Super Thread!


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2009)

Ich hätte da eine Frage:

Damit das 3DMark Ergebnis gültig ist müssen einige Informationen auf dem Screenshot abgebildet sein, unter anderem die Test-Settings (abgebildet auf dem 3DMark06-Screenshot im ersten Post rechts unten)... wie kann ich die anziegen lassen?

mfg Alriin


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2009)

Was meinst du mit Test-Settings? Die Einstellungen beim 3DMark oder etwas vom Ergebnis?


----------



## Lippokratis (16. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage:
> 
> Damit das 3DMark Ergebnis gültig ist müssen einige Informationen auf dem Screenshot abgebildet sein, unter anderem die Test-Settings (abgebildet auf dem 3DMark06-Screenshot im ersten Post rechts unten)... wie kann ich die anziegen lassen?
> 
> mfg Alriin



entweder machst du es mit den Link wie als Beispiel auf der hwbot Seite oder du klickst nachdem run bei dem 3DMark Score Fenster auf Details.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2009)

Oooooh, bei mir ist das grau unterlegt.


----------



## Lippokratis (16. April 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Oooooh, bei mir ist das grau unterlegt.



dann musst du es mittels Link machen. Die Details gehen dann sicherlich nur mit der Professional Version


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2009)

Habt ihr leicht alle eine Vollversion??? 
Ich habe zwar auch eine von 3DMark06 bei ner Grafikkarte dabei, aber von 01se, 03 und 05 natürlich nicht. Und beim Online-Result finde ich keine Details.


----------



## crooper (19. April 2009)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Mal als kleiner Tipfür alle und für die Liste:
> Falls mann nicht im Besitz der Vollversionen von 03 und 05 ist kann man nach den Gametest abbrechen.
> Damit spart mann sich die CPU-Tests und kann die evt ein wenig höher Takten.
> Beim 01er kann mann's eh einstellen und beim 06 gibt es noch CPU Punkte,deswegen muss man den durchlaufen lassen.



@der8auer
Kannst du den Tip auch unter den Tweaks für den 3DMark05 eintragen? Man überliest sonst schnell das es beim 05er auch geht.


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

Jau habs übernommen 

Außerdem noch einen Tweak zum 01er. Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass der Car Low Test zum Schluss ja mehrmals ausführbar ist und ihr jedes Mal ein anderes Ergebnis erhaltet.


----------



## Homer (30. Mai 2009)

Moinsen,
gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit 3DMark05 Pro irgendwo umsonst oder für ganz wenig Geld zubekommen?


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2009)

Umsonst leider nicht aber der Umrechnungskurz zu Dollar ist relativ günstig. Kostet bei Futuremark 15$ Futuremark - Products - 3DMark05


----------



## Homer (30. Mai 2009)

hast es sich jemand gekauft?


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2009)

Ja ich habe mir alle 3DMarks und PCMarks gekauft.


----------



## Homer (30. Mai 2009)

CD oder Download Version?
Direkt über Futuremark?

Danke für deine schnellen Antworten


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2009)

Bitte 

Download Version. Dann bekommst den Key direkt per email. Alles über Futuremark gekauft.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo erst mal, habe da mal eine kurze Frage und zwar soll es ja Probleme mit dem 3D Mark 2001er geben und Vista 64Bit.
Ich habe mir mal die Einleitung durchgelesen und dort habe ich es halt entdeckt.
Was kann man dagegen tun oder was hilft, ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Eiswolf93 (24. Juni 2010)

Dagegen kann man nichts tuen, die Performance ist einfach grottig. Ich denke, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern.

Für 01 bleibt am besten immer noch XP, wenn dann bitte Vista/7 in 32-bit(braucht man nur für 3 GPUs oder mehr).

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## snapstar123 (24. Juni 2010)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Dagegen kann man nichts tuen, die Performance ist einfach grottig. Ich denke, dass wird sich auch nicht ändern.
> 
> Für 01 bleibt am besten immer noch XP, wenn dann bitte Vista/7 in 32-bit(braucht man nur für 3 GPUs oder mehr).
> 
> mfg Eiswolf93



O.K. danke, also am besten mit XP, das ist auch kein Problem da ich erst meine Platte formatiert habe und ich immer 100GB frei lasse auch formatiert für XP.
Also installiere ich maldarauf XP und es ist ja in allen Benchamrk schneller auser Ventage das läuft ja nur mit Vista oder Seven.
Ich danke für die Antwort und sehr schön gemacht die Einleitung vorallem mit denn Teaks usw. , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Juni 2010)

mal ne zwischenfrage 

hab ich den punkt nur überlesen oder steht der punkt einfach nicht drin das man die 3marks 05,06,Vantage updaten sollte  

falls der punkt einfach nur fehlt vllt kann man diesen noch im info auf seite eins dafügen mit download link von futuremark selbst


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Juni 2010)

wieso updaten? muss man nicht. wahrscheinlich nur, wenn ganz aktuelle hardware benutzt wird. von den punkten her ist es kein unterschied zw. den version der einzelnen benchmarks


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Juni 2010)

wieso? also bei mir lief die anwendung z.b "flüssiger" als mit den ersten versionen (gut hab relative neue hardware),gut points gabs keine geb ich dir recht 



hab mal die update inhalte mit eingefügt falls der ein oder andere es dochmal testen mag,wie gesagt points gabs keine extra aber vom empfinden her liefs bei mir "flüssiger"  
*3DMark03 Patch (Build 3.6.0 1901) Fixes*


No change to benchmark scoring;
- Updated System Info component version to 3.21.2.1;
*3DMark05 Build 1.3.0 1901 Fixes*


Benchmark scores do not change from previous builds.
Updated System Info component version to 3.21.2.1
*3DMark06 v1.2.0 1901 changes*


Fixed CPU Test Novodex thread search when there are more than 32 threads
Updated System Info component version to 3.21.2.1
*3DMark Vantage v1.0.2 1901 changes*


Fixed hang in CPU Test 2 - Physics on systems with more than 12 logical processors
Added possibility to disable System Info scan in command line front-end
Fixed the score formula in texture fill rate test
Added buffered file input stream for faster test loading times
Updated System Info component version to 3.21.2.1
Installation package: 3DMark_Vantage_v102_1901.exe


----------



## fuzz3l (29. Juni 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> wieso updaten? muss man nicht. wahrscheinlich nur, wenn ganz aktuelle hardware benutzt wird. von den punkten her ist es kein unterschied zw. den version der einzelnen benchmarks



Viel wichtiger ist die Tatsache, dass es sein kann, dass man keine Ergebnisse mehr publishen kann, wenn man eine zu alte Version verwendet...
Daher sollte man *immer *die aktuellste Version des jeweiligen Benchmarks benutzen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## blackbolt (18. November 2010)

das nenn ich mal eine gute anleitung
vielen dank 
mfg stefan


----------



## Vaykir (23. November 2010)

weis einer wie sich die ergebnisse in unterscheidlichen betriebsystemen auswirken?

- Win98/ME
- XP 32/64bit
- Vista 32/64bit
- Win7 32/64bit


----------



## zcei (23. November 2010)

Also der Vantage funktioniert ja generell erst ab Vista 

98/ME oO Ich hab noch nie einen gesehen der darauf bencht^^
XP ist normalerweise so das Standardbetriebssys. Kann man schön schnell schön schlank machen...
Manchmal bringen aber Vista/7 mehr Punkte

Wie das mit der Bit Variante ist weiß ich nicht, aber tendenziell sollte das ein klein bisschen was bringen, da auf mehr RAM zugegriffen werden kann


----------



## der8auer (23. November 2010)

Bei 01er ist XP32 Pflicht. Alles andere bringt extrem schlechtere Ergebnisse.


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bei 01er ist XP32 Pflicht. Alles andere bringt extrem schlechtere Ergebnisse.



Vista32 bei TSli


----------



## M.M (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier wurde zwar schon länger nichts mehr geschrieben aber ich habe gleich mal drei Fragen:

Was sind LOD Werte und wo kann man diese Einstellen?

Bringt eine SSD oder sogar eine RAM-Disk etwas beim 3dmark 01? oder bei den anderen Benchmarks?

Und wenn ich den 3d Mark 06 durchlaufen lasse (Free Version) bekomme ich immer nur das Feld "View you Results Online" aber keine Punktzahl. Wenn ich drauf Klicke bekomme ich nur den Link zu meinem Ergebniss. Aber nur der Link ist bei HWbot ja nicht gültig oder?


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Dezember 2011)

LOD - Level of Detail - LOD 0 ist normales Bild hohe LOD Werte führen zu einem schlechteren Bild (Bsp.) und damit meistens zu höheren FPS. Einstellen kannst du das bei älteren Karten/Treibern bei Nvidia mit dem Rivatuner. bei neueren nvidia karten mit dem nvidia inspector. bei ati geht wohl das ati tray tool, aber da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ist halt ati 

SSD und RAM Disk bringen nichts bei einem 3D Benchmark.

Wenn du die Free Version hast, dann mach trotzdem einen Screenshot wo CPU-Z, GPu-Z, der Benchmarkeinstellungen und das Ergebnisfenster(browserfenster) drauf ist. zusätzlich dann noch den link mit posten damit man auch die subtest sehen kann


----------



## Schnitzel (31. Mai 2012)

Nehmt ihr eigentlich immer die aktuellste DX9/10/11 Variante oder die die eh schon jeweils mit installiert wird?


----------



## DrDave (15. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Frage:

Win XP 32Bit für 3DMark 06 und älter
Win 764Bit für Vantage und den 11er?

Oder läuft auch alles ohne Punkteverlust auf Win7?
Edit:
Heute mal getestet frisches XP32Bit SP3 und frisches W7 Prof. 64B
Settings: 3770K @ 4GHz, 8GB DDR3 2133 (11-11-11-30 1T) und HD 7950 @1100/1500 (Catalyst 12.8, gleiche Treibereinstellungen)
HWBot Regeln hier aus dem Thread.

Hier die Ergebnisse:

Benchmark---XP---W7
3DM03---120718---129346
3DM05---37895---38748
3DM06---29399---30999
Aquamark3---255.734---219.890

Screenshots bin ich gerade zu faul einzubinden, hole ich aber gerne nach wenn es etwas nützt.

Vom XP hatte ich hinsichtlich der alten Benchmarks eig. eine Steigerung erwartet
Jmd. ne Idee warum die schlechter sind?


----------



## Masterchief79 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wahrscheinlich falsche Treiber oder nicht genügend getweakt (Ausschalten von Diensten, Registry-Tweaks usw). Wenn man sich ein bisschen Zeit nimmt ist XP die deutlich bessere Wahl.
Kleines Beispiel: Mit meiner HD6950 bin ich im 06er unter Win7 mit Biegen und Brechen an die 31k gekommen. Dasselbe dann nochmal unter XP und schwupps warens schon 34,5k. Selbe Settings. Übrigens, sind deine Ram-Timings wirklich derartig hoch? Dürfte für 3D zwar keinen soo großen Unterschied machen aber CL11 bei 2133MHz find ich schon viel.


----------



## DrDave (21. Oktober 2012)

Ja das sind die Standard Timings, genau wie der Rest der Testsettings nichts weltbewegendes sind.
Hab heute paar Submission gemacht, alle unter Win7 (außer der 3DM01) mit etwas mehr OC.
Gibt es bzgl. der WinXP Tweaks eine Übersicht, was wie wo deaktiviert werden kann?


----------



## Ü50 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hier kannst du mal nachsehen.Windows XP - Alle unntigen Windows Dienste abschalten


----------



## Moose83 (21. Oktober 2012)

Soviel abschalten wie möglich, hauptsache CPU-Z, GPU-Z und die Benchmarks laufen


----------



## DrDave (22. Oktober 2012)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Soviel abschalten wie möglich, hauptsache CPU-Z, GPU-Z und die Benchmarks laufen


 
Wenns weiter nichts ist
Ich werd das erstmal versuchen und dann mal schauen ob ich mit XP mehr Punkte erhalte als mit W7


----------



## lioline40 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kann mir jemand ob diese tweaks und alg. infos zu den Benchmarks auch heute noch aktuell sind?


----------

